# ايهما افضل fanuc.Sinumerik



## m_motlak (21 أبريل 2011)

اريد تعلم ال cnc ولكنى لا اعرف اى البرامج الاكثر انتشارا والافضل من حيث الاداء
انا لقيت برامج كتير زى fanuc.Sinumerik.powermill.mastercam
اية الفرق بينهم فيدونى يا اهل الخبرة
وشكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (21 أبريل 2011)

*powermill.mastercam
االبرنامجين اعلاه برامج كاد كام CAD/CAM وهي تعمل على الكمبيوتر وليس لها علاقه بالماكينة 
ووظيفتها الرسم و اخراج الجي كود المطلوب من البرنامجين ادناه لتشغيل قطعه ما على الماكينة

**fanuc.Sinumerik*
البرنامجين اعلاه هي انظمة تشغيل غالبا تكون مدمجة مع الآلة وهي تقوم بتشغيل الالة وتنفيذ برامج الجي كود

فانوك سهل للغاية وانتشاره واسع 
سيومارك قوي جدا جدا لكن انتشاره اقل واكثر تعقيد من الفانوك

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## m_motlak (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة على الافادة ولاكن كيف اقوم بتحويل رسمة الى منتج نهائى
ما هو تسلسل العمليات والبرامج


----------



## abo_slaim (21 أبريل 2011)

باستخدام برنامج مثل الماستر كام او ممكن ترسم بالاوتوكاد او اي برنامج رسم هندسي 

ثم تقوم بعمل مسارات القطع واخراج البرنامج ببرامج" كام" مثل الماستركام او السيرفكام او غيره


----------



## m_motlak (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الاجابة


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (5 أغسطس 2011)

ولكن ما هو افضل برنامج خمس محاور يمكنه ان يحاكي الماكينة غير الماخ 3


----------

